# LG G4 is official



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 29, 2015)

LG G4 is official, strong on design and photography features - GSMArena.com news

*cdn.gsmarena.com/vv/newsimg/15/04/lg-g4-announcement/gsmarena_004.jpg


> The LG G4 packs a 5.5-inch display of QHD resolution. LG has opted for a Quantum LCD panel, which is said to deliver outstanding color accuracy. LG claims the new display boasts 20% wider color reproduction, 25% improvement in brightness and 50% higher contrast than the G3.
> 
> The new flagship is powered by the Qualcomm Snapdragon 808, a notch below the 810 top dog. It’s a 64-bit chipset and packs a hexa-core processor in a dual-core Cortex-A57 and quad-core Cortex-A53 arrangement. LG claims that it has worked closely with Qualcomm in customizing the SoC and has achieved a level of performance higher than the Exynos 7420 in daily tasks. 3GB of RAM and 32GB of storage are on board, and expansion via microSD is possible.
> 
> ...




*cdn.gsmarena.com/vv/newsimg/15/04/lg-g4-announcement/gsmarena_005.jpg

LG G4 - Full phone specifications


Disappointed by battery capacity, should've been 3500mAh atleast.


----------



## jackal_79 (Apr 29, 2015)

When will it be launched in india?. What will be the price?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 29, 2015)

jackal_79 said:


> When will it be launched in india?. What will be the price?


No word on either of them but I'm expecting it to be around 50-53k.


----------



## jackal_79 (Apr 29, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> No word on either of them but I'm expecting it to be around 50-53k.



That's high! At least i guess that will bring down the price of G2 & G3


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 29, 2015)

jackal_79 said:


> *That's high!* At least i guess that will bring down the price of G2 & G3


When crapple and samdung launch phones worth 30-35k at 60k nobody complains! -_-

32 GB G2 is already around 22-24k, hoping it gets further down to 20k and 32 GB G3 is around 33-34k which should be dropped to 30k.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 29, 2015)

The launching price should be no more than 30k. Because after six months that will be the price, I mean it will be less, it's an LG after all 

So like Einstein said, according to theory, the price should remain same for six months, I don't know whether I can approve the launching price.

*i.imgur.com/PCWOkqr.jpg


----------



## Faun (Apr 29, 2015)

^^There are people who can shell out 50-60k and those who are happy to preorder. It's tried and tested business strategy.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 29, 2015)

Faun said:


> ^^There are people who can shell out 50-60k and those who are happy to preorder. It's tried and tested business strategy.



If this comment is meant to me I am sure you got the sarcasm of my post. I am also saying it because its you. Of course there are people who can pay that much for a damn phone, I am one of them!

This place is the craziest community in the whole world. When a Samsung or HTC or Sony phone launches at 50+k some dumbass (make it plural) come out from his cave and complain and then an LG (who was and is a mid range company always trying to be a big player in mobile phone segment) phone comes up and it will be launched at almost same price, yet no one says anything.

My whole point is about complaining about that high price thing brand specifically. I have only owned one LG phone in my life and I probably won't own an LG in next five years, but I would rather be shocked if LG prices this G4 or whatever at anything less than 45-50k.

If someone can't even understand simple business policy, then I have literally no idea why people come out from their caves. This is not a ramdev baba forum, this is mainly technological stuffs based, you get the point. Even ridiculousness shall have its limit.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Apr 29, 2015)

ithehappy said:


> If this comment is meant to me I am sure you got the sarcasm of my post. I am also saying it because its you. Of course there are people who can pay that much for a damn phone, I am one of them!
> 
> This place is the craziest community in the whole world. When a Samsung or HTC or Sony phone launches at 50+k some dumbass (make it plural) come out from his cave and complain and then an LG (who was and is a mid range company always trying to be a big player in mobile phone segment) phone comes up and it will be launched at almost same price, yet no one says anything.
> 
> ...


 [MENTION=99398]ithehappy[/MENTION]: I have seen your posts on multiple forums and I just have one title for you that is you are a Die Hard Samshit Fan. I have also used S4 and G2 before using iP6+. I can easily say G2 was miles ahead of the crappy S4. I don't know you just keep hating LG, your every post just shows biased towards Samsung and hatred towards LG. You can have your independent thinking but majority of TDF members cannot be incorrect when they support LG.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 29, 2015)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> [MENTION=99398]ithehappy[/MENTION]: I have seen your posts on multiple forums and I just have one title for you that is you are a Die Hard Samshit Fan. I have also used S4 and G2 before using iP6+. I can easily say G2 was miles ahead of the crappy S4. I don't know you just keep hating LG, your every post just shows biased towards Samsung and hatred towards LG. You can have your independent thinking but majority of TDF members cannot be incorrect when they support LG.



Speak for yourself. 

I hate LG, absolutely, I find no reason to 'not hate' them! But all you stupid loads are just showing the utter nonsense by name calling Samsung as to whatever you like, that's called blind hatred, nothing else. 

You liked G2? Who gives a damn about that? How one phone represents a whole brand? More importantly, how is that relevant to what I actually said! 

Try to get the point before mashing keys. You'll do a favour to a community and of course your keyboard. 

PS: I am a Samsung fan, you've been to multiple forums seeing my posts, you saw what exactly? Because there are so many posts where I showed my irritation with Samsung, or do you have some kind of special filter in your eyes that you only see the posts which you wanted to see?

Majority of TDF members don't support LG, very specific ones do, the troll ones and that screenshot above (just one out of many, don't make me start again) shows the credibility/ intelligence of those members (I am not really sure, that could be a bot after all, because even the most dumb human being will think for a second before posting nonsense like that).

I'll always give the credit where it's due, if you can't deal with that then that's your problem.


----------



## Faun (Apr 29, 2015)

ithehappy said:


> Speak for yourself.
> 
> I hate LG, absolutely, I find no reason to 'not hate' them! But all you stupid loads are just showing the utter nonsense by name calling Samsung as to whatever you like, that's called blind hatred, nothing else.
> 
> You liked G2? Who gives a damn about that? How one phone represents a whole brand? More importantly, how is that relevant to what I actually said!



That's no reason to get all riled up. Just because someone calls Samsung as Samdung, you lose your cool and resort to get all offensive ?


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 29, 2015)

lg g4.. is good. but wanted snapdragon 810 in it..
I am still waiting for good upgrade for nexus 5, I wish snapdragon 820 will launch in October 2015


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Apr 29, 2015)

ithehappy said:


> Speak for yourself.
> 
> I hate LG, absolutely, I find no reason to 'not hate' them! But all you stupid loads are just showing the utter nonsense by name calling Samsung as to whatever you like, that's called blind hatred, nothing else.
> 
> ...



I am not a fan of a particular company. I will buy whatever seems to be best in my budget for anything. There is no blind hatred for Samsung here and if it is then they have created it themselves. Releasing of Exynos in older models when Snapdragon was given to International Market leaving us with no custom rom support at all. TouchWiz, do I need to say anything about this sloppy piece of UI? I have used both LG G2 and S4, even stock UI of G2 was much faster and responsive then the S4. This is relevant because your posts are always against LG. If you want to recommend Samsung then recommend it but who told you to say against any particular company like LG without any reason.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 29, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> lg g4.. is good. but wanted snapdragon 810 in it..
> I am still waiting for good upgrade for nexus 5, I wish snapdragon 820 will launch in October 2015



Its somewhat good that they launched it with SD808, won't have overheating issues which were reported on SD810. And probably will keep the price lesser than G Flex 2.

There are rumours about Nexus 5 (2015) and I'm expecting it to be based on G4 itself but with a Quantum Dot 5-5.2" FHD display, both cameras getting down by a notch, other specifications remaining same or with minor changes, pricing it in the 35-40k bracket. Though it would make Nexus 6 look overpriced but it was overpriced to begin with.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 29, 2015)

Actually SD 808 was decided to be used since last year acc to the executive.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Apr 29, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Actually SD 808 was decided to be used since last year acc to the executive.



Yes, it was decided a year back and Flex 2 is using SD 810 to maintain the price difference.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 29, 2015)

Faun said:


> That's no reason to get all riled up. Just because someone calls Samsung as Samdung, you lose your cool and resort to get all offensive ?



What's exactly offensive in my post? God guys! Also it's not because 'just because', a simple word gives away someone's view about something! I hate Apple more than anything, but I don't remember using any names against it. However that's probably has to do with characters 

People come here asking for suggestions, those dumb lots kept suggesting those hybrid garbage phones and no one said anything, for years..........unbelievable!


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 29, 2015)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> I am not a fan of a particular company. I will buy whatever seems to be best in my budget for anything. There is no blind hatred for Samsung here and if it is then they have created it themselves. Releasing of Exynos in older models when Snapdragon was given to International Market leaving us with no custom rom support at all. TouchWiz, do I need to say anything about this sloppy piece of UI? I have used both LG G2 and S4, even stock UI of G2 was much faster and responsive then the S4. This is relevant because your posts are always against LG. If you want to recommend Samsung then recommend it but who told you to say against any particular company like LG without any reason.



There are multiple reasons why I hate LG, multiple, and those are facts, not my reasons. There is one reason why I hate Samsung, that's obviously the TouchWiz. But that thing is past now. If I were to stay in past then we'd not be talking Samsung or LG here, but Nokia and Sony Ericsson and all that.

If LG can make a phone which will be better than a Samsung, a better display, a good built, more importantly good call quality with strong reception I'll simply move to LG. Not a single company pays me any money, so if the whole Samsung thing burns tomorrow I'll not even think for a second and move to another brand.

It's peoples' mentality. Samsung is the only mobile manufacturer (ever?) where I know that I'm not only using a Samsung by just the logo, the whole internal (most of it at least) is done by them. When someone uses an LG (or anything for that matter) that's basically a mixed product, and in one way or another everyone is using a Samsung. It's not really a fact that just because Samsung uses everything of their own could be better than mixed up stuffs (it is better though), but still if someone thinks that it's not admirable then that person has a lot of problems which need to be taken care of.


----------



## Faun (Apr 29, 2015)

ithehappy said:


> What's exactly offensive in my post? God guys! Also it's not because 'just because', a simple word gives away someone's view about something! I hate Apple more than anything, but I don't remember using any names against it. However that's probably has to do with characters
> 
> People come here asking for suggestions, those dumb lots kept suggesting those hybrid garbage phones and no one said anything, for years..........unbelievable!



This hate is not leading the thread anywhere. Keep it to yourself. 

And who are those dumb lots you are implying here ? What's garbage to you may not be same for others. Calling others dumb won't discredit their posts but it does make you look like the odd one here trying too hard to prove points.


----------



## ZTR (Apr 29, 2015)

Should have used 805 instead IMO
The LG G4 performance benchmark results are in and they are not stellar - GSMArena Blog


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 29, 2015)

Faun said:


> This hate is not leading the thread anywhere. Keep it to yourself.
> 
> And who are those dumb lots you are implying here ? What's garbage to you may not be same for others. Calling others dumb won't discredit their posts but it does make you look like the odd one here trying too hard to prove points.



You don't understand who are the dumb lots here, after all these? 

Hmm 

I'm sorry for being rude.

PS: Just one thing, I'm not trying too hard to prove anything. I'm merely stating the fact. There's nothing to prove to an already proven thing.

When the S6 topic was created in this section look at the 2nd post. And then there was nothing following regarding that utterly stupendous post. Now when I made my comment here it got followed.

I don't know what benefits could the mods have by going all blind eye.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 29, 2015)

Price is on the higher side, otherwise phone looks nice.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 29, 2015)

Gear Review - A Photographers Take on the LG G4



gameranand said:


> Price is on the higher side, otherwise phone looks nice.


There hasn't been any word on Indian pricing or release date.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 29, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Gear Review - A Photographers Take on the LG G4
> 
> 
> There hasn't been any word on Indian pricing or release date.



I meant the expected one.


----------



## .jRay. (Apr 30, 2015)

Looks classy. The first LG phone to accomplish that i think.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 30, 2015)

.jRay. said:


> Looks classy. The first LG phone to accomplish that i think.


IMO, Optimus G with all glass back, G2 with that great 75.9% screen-to-body ratio and new button placement, G3 with that QHD screen (Ratio increased to 76.4%) were all good looking at the time of their launches.


----------



## jasku (Apr 30, 2015)

ithehappy said:


> You don't understand who are the dumb lots here, after all these?
> 
> Hmm
> 
> ...



Bro, for all your pointless hyper ventilation. The word 'stupendous' does not imply stupid or moronic.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 30, 2015)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Yes, it was decided a year back and Flex 2 is using SD 810 to maintain the price difference.



In short they are trying to make flex 2 as more of a bigger flagship than G4


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 30, 2015)

G4 seems really worth it on paper atleast
Miles ahead in terms of vfm than Nexus 6,GS6 etc
Going by the G3(initial bootloader issues aside),I think we have a winner in the G4 especially since they have had a load of experience etc after the G flex 2 and G3 and could improve and use the best of both in the G4
Frankly Ive not been Wowed by any 2015 flagship or infact any phone until the G4 announcement,G4 seems to be the only phone this year to have impressed me personally
waiting for Microsofts next flagship
hopefully this year ill be able to replace my aging Nexus 5 and Lumia 820 with the latest offerings from android and wp respectively


----------



## $hadow (Apr 30, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> G4 seems really worth it on paper atleast
> Miles ahead in terms of vfm than Nexus 6,GS6 etc
> Going by the G3(initial bootloader issues aside),I think we have a winner in the G4 especially since they have had a load of experience etc after the G flex 2 and G3 and could improve and use the best of both in the G4
> Frankly Ive not been Wowed by any 2015 flagship or infact any phone until the G4 announcement,G4 seems to be the only phone this year to have impressed me personally
> ...



I am also on the same boat. Both s3 and N5 are saying let us go now


----------

